# Cream Separator -What is the best one?



## Rev144 (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi!!!
I am thinking about getting a cream separator. I would like to hear from others who have them. What is the best one to get? I would prefer one with stainless steel parts instead of plastic. What are the pros and cons of them? 

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Tolers Boers (Jul 4, 2011)

i would go with stainless. it's just my opinion never tried anything else i went with it cause it is easily cleanable and not likely to need replacing as often time plastic things with rubber and what not do.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I got one a few years ago. It was so intimidating I never used it and sold it to a friend who wanted one for a terrific price. I don't know if they ever used it. Unless you have a lot of milk it is not very practical. You need at least two gallons at a time (it is a lot of effort for just two gallons), and you have to run warm water through the machine first, then warm milk. People on one of my cheese lists who have them then find that no one wants the milk after the cream has been removed. Skim goat milk doesn't appeal much apparently. So unless you have a lot of milk it might be a good idea to think about it long and hard, since they are so expensive. Plus that plastic one from overseas that is cheap seems to break. It isn't an easy thing to do, and the interior part that actually separates the milk from the cream needs to be stainless steel.

I understand goat milk butter doesn't keep very long, so you need to be prepared to freeze it if you are doing it for butter.

Jan


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

All that lissablack said is true.
That being said; we love ours. If I were buying new I would go with stainless. I do not even like my milk to touch plastic,ever, if I can prevent it.
We looked and looked and finally found a 1938 Montgomery Ward that had been used and was stored well. Like, in perfect condition.
I do freeze my butter and then grate it. This makes it easy to get a small amount to spread easily. And the ice cream we get is wonderful. The best pancakes I ever had in my life, and my grandchildren agee, were made with the buttermilk from making my own butter.
We do not run warm water through, room temperature seems to work okay. I always plan ahead so I get two gallons that morning and run it through straight out of the goat. I realize not everyone gets that much at once so then you would have to save up enough and then be sure it is warm as cold milk will not separate well.
Good luck with whatever you decide. :thumbup:


----------

